

A prediction market for Bitcoin? - aychedee

Today Marc Andreessen tweeted: &quot;@pmarca: Thought: Dorian Nakamoto saga illustrates pressing need for Bitcoin-based prediction market. That’s something we’d love to fund.&quot;<p>It just so happens that I wrote a prediction market for consumer electronics 3 years ago that never went anywhere. Who would be interested in repurposing it with me? At least I want to figure out what Marc actually means by &quot;prediction market using Bitcoins&quot;.
======
darthsnapper
Would like to know more and connect with you on this. How to contact you?

~~~
aychedee
I'm hanseldunlop on twitter.

